# iPhone 6 sometimes not ringing with iOS9



## eoeowoq7 (Mar 20, 2019)

So my Problem is with iOS9, that my iPhone 6 is sometimes not ringing. Its sporadic and - i think - only with Numbers, that are in the Call History or under Contacts, then the iPhone is only vibrating verry short for one time, the Display is dark and it makes no noise. If i press the Home Button i can see who calls me.

So i think it must be a Bug, because in 95% everything works fine and with iOS 8.XX i never had this issue.

When i tried to reproduce the Problem, i called my self a few times and sometimes it was ringing normally, and a few time i had the issue that there was only a short vibration with a turned off display.

I reseted all Settings a few times, but it did not help. Anyone had the same Issue?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not had that problem with my iPhone 6. Just curious, why are you using iOS 9 and not upgrading?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like it doesn’t apply in your case, but I once accidentally blocked a caller. Worth checking for. I also recommend upgrading to the latest iOS your phone will support. There are serious security updates I’ll get you are missing!


----------



## denisecol (Apr 11, 2019)

I also did not have that specific problem with my iPhone 6 but also have the latest iOS version. Same as everyone else, I would recommend you to upgrade to the latest version.


----------

